# Beaver snares



## Trapper155 (Mar 28, 2006)

Has anyone ever set snares right in front of a lodge opening were they slide out of there hole and down the bank? :withstupid: :withstupid:


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

ya it works great


----------

